# Underwater Carnival: Tank of Mirrors



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Betta sees reflection in funny mirror and flares. The viewer sees the it too...though I don't think the viewer can flare. 

I doodled this with paint using the thinner brush. 
C:


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

this picture confuses me and makes my eyes hurt at the same time


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't normally use that brush. lol
The wavey lines in front is part of the mirrow, and those shiny looking things on both sides....


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool but weird but still cool... Yep thats it !


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

lol ~
Thanks,


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kinda looks like an abstract betta. Lol! Like it!


----------

